# Can white be the right sight or will it give you a fright?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Went to a VW dealer on the weekend and had a look at GTi Golf's. Â£ for Â£ I was impressed, and there tucked away in the showroom was a Candy White one with Interlagos Check.

I immediatley thought it was a stunning colour, and when I found out there is a custom bike rack for it that bolts to the inside of the boot one thing led to another and subject to a few i's to be dotted and a few t's to be crossed, it will probably be mine, BUT....

I know the whole "if you like the colour then that's all that matters" routine, but I would be interested to hear peoples opinions of the White in todays car climate. Clearly there seems to be a bit of a "White is the new silver" trend appearing right now accross various cars (the new TT being one), but what do people think of this holding out over the next 12-24 months.

At the end of the day although I like to be different and not run of the mill with my car choice, I don't want to be stuck with a car I can't shift due to it's colour, when I come to sell sometime next year.

Your thoughts would be appreciated before I go back on the weekend and commit one way or another. 

Oh BTW, here is the car to help you comment:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I like it.
Will you keep it long enough to get dirty? :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev,

I had a similar issue with my Mk2 TT.

In the end talking to the dealer they said that it 'maybe' worth upto Â£500 less at resale time. Thet do say that White is becoming very popular and may not make a difference though.

Why not try and get Â£500 off. At least you will not be out of pocket then.

This is the logic I applied. Â£500 for metallic or Â£500 potential loss at the end - no brainer.

Candy is a great colour - just wish it was available for the TT2!

Steve


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The fact that white is no longer a "standard" colour probably gives it more exclusivity.

A few years ago silver was an exclusive colour, now though Silver is as common a muck and therefore the resale is no longer as high as it used to be.

Like all colours they go through popularity cycles and I would say that white is probably a better (more exclusive) colour today than it has been over the last few years.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I don't get his whole white thing, in fact, I hate it.

Resale, schmesale, you want a car you should buy a car, but Kev, surely you can afford one with paint.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Best colour for the GTi IMHO


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Best colour for the GTi IMHO


Definatly agree, looked great on the MK2 GTI and this Mk5 is awesome. Definatly go with the white, im thinking about it for my next car but black just keeps calling me back.

dont think youll lose anything in resale time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think it looks stunning 8) .

White does appear to be the new Silver & i reckon at worst it will sell for as good a price as any other main stream desirable colour & at best it may command a slight premium.

Saw a new Saab 93 in a kind of Mother Of Pearl White the other day & it looked awesome.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I don't want to be stuck with a car I can't shift due to it's colour, when I come to sell sometime next year


why not wait till next year (only 12 weeks till Xmas) and get the car your gonna buy then?



White cars look like whale eggs :wink:

you asked for opinions and honestly the car looks great. Your interested in it so in a years time why is it not gonna be the same for someone else. I think you'd have a harder time shifting the VX as its not a desirable car unlike a GTi


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

DXN said:


> White cars look like whale eggs :wink:


Now I'm intrigued! Since whales are mammals, and therefore give birth to live young, where have you been to see a real whale egg?! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Stay away Kev they are rubbish can't stand them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually i really like the Candy and if i had'nt been wanting a first black car i would of gone for it, as you say i don't think it will be an issue with resale as white is the new black

Things to look out for

Xenons: nice but not a must get new osram bulbs ( alot better tham OEM )

Highline computer: a must its only a Â£45 option when new (you can activate all sorts of things with this) mine hasn't got one 

Wheels: nice but if you can find one with the Monza II alloys it will help resale although tese are a bitch to re-furb as they are diamond cut :?

DSG: Excellent mine has this although there are a couple of quirks you may not like such as 'kicking down' to many cogs when on the M-Way and its the only thing that is stopped it getting re-mapped at the mo

Seats: I have leather with heat mainly so i can wipe it down if the kids are in it, but the car i test drove had the Interlagos cloth which seemed to grip me better and are nicely retro

Handling: IMO really good for a FWD only tiny understeer, and if you are in Psycho mode it will oversteer 

Economy: Not as good as VW state i drive a mix of M-way A-Road and town pretty evenly split and i get 26.5 mpg

Servicing:should'nt be any more than Â£280 at VW for a mojor service

Overall i find it a really fun car and deceptively quick (no lag) although you may feel like you are going backwards after the VX and Trev

Tony


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I remember when my sister's boyfriend at the time had a C reg Golf GTI in white and it looked the Dogs! 
I think that it looks fantastic on the GTI and it is 20 years on so why not go for it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like it I did hear that the red GTIs are now worth less in the trade as there are so many of them so white could be a very good choice


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > White cars look like whale eggs :wink:
> ...


Bit worrying that the whale egg quote comes from a Doctor


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry, but.....white=shite.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Went to a VW dealer on the weekend and had a look at GTi Golf's. Â£ for Â£ I was impressed, and there tucked away in the showroom was a Candy White one with Interlagos Check.
> 
> I immediatley thought it was a stunning colour, and when I found out there is a custom bike rack for it that bolts to the inside of the boot one thing led to another and subject to a few i's to be dotted and a few t's to be crossed, it will probably be mine, BUT....
> 
> ...


I love it. Comtemplating a 5 door one myself.

Reminds me of my old white mki 1.6 Gti with checked upholstery.

White is not the new silver - it can't possibly get that common. :wink: But it definately works well on some cars, mainly hatches rather than saloons. Thinking Focus ST, Civic type R, Alfa 147 gta, and Golf. Works less well on A4, 3 series - and most small saloons. Plus it is not _that _fashionable or specialist like an orange or a yellow.

Whits also shows the grime less than one might think - certainly far less than darker colours.

Is VW candy white a pearlescant or metallic hue? That would be cool.

Great car. Poss not new - let another take the first depn hit, unless you can get a god deal.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

White :?

Reminds me of white van man and domestic appliances. It's going to be very difficult to keep clean unless you clean it every day. I suppose swirl marks won't show up as much though :?

Couldn't you go for something a bit different i.e a pearlescent colour, or are you tempted to buy this car on it's spec alone and are making a compromise on the colour. If you have concerns about it and make a compromise now, you may regret it later.

I do admit though, that white does work well on some cars. It does look really good on Porsches for some reason. Is it a subconscious link to the old RS models?

You can get Monaros in "Purple haze" in Australia I wouldn't mind one in that colour, but sadly Vauxhall didn't import any, they just stuck with the 'safe' colours (with the exception of yellow [smiley=sunny.gif] )

I'd keep looking if I were you, there are plenty of Golf GTis about


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Why not try and get Â£500 off. At least you will not be out of pocket then.


Granted i'm not p/xing, but i've already managed to get a fair chunk off the car and get them to thrown in the Â£250 bike rack too, so this is one of the warning signs I have about it being hard to shift if they are willing to do such a good deal without me really pushing.



BAMTT said:


> Stay away Kev they are rubbish can't stand them :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually i really like the Candy and if i had'nt been wanting a first black car i would of gone for it, as you say i don't think it will be an issue with resale as white is the new black
> 
> ...


Tony, i've got a choice of 2 cars (they have another coming in soon), but spec doesn't really bother me to be honest. There are a few nice to haves, but none are essential for resale so i've been told?

Oh and DSG, no no no no, it will be a proper Manual for me! 



garyc said:


> I love it. Comtemplating a 5 door one myself.
> 
> Reminds me of my old white mki 1.6 Gti with checked upholstery.
> 
> ...


Ah Mr Charlton. I was hoping for your words of wisdom. I agree with you, white is defo a car specific colour and seems to work well on certain smaller hatches. Candy is a non metallic no cost white, so I preume it's either flat or pearl (althout I could see no pearl in it.) The two cars I have choice from are both nearly a year old, so they have had the hit already.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

White is the new black!!! I love it....


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > DXN said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Good choice Kev.

We're picking up our (well Liz') Tornado Red GTi in the next 2 weeks (its on the boat). We went for 5 door, Xenons, RCD 500, std Interlagos cloth, Armrest, Winter Pack (heated seats).

I think white suits the car very well. There are not many cars white works on (only other one I can think of right now is my borther's old FWD Corolla GTi).


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I hated white on cars but I saw a GTi in white last week and really liked it, as i do on ther new TT, with the cloth seats it will be a winner and very retro. I tested a GTi with cloth and one with Leather and the cloth are the better and comfier seats. EVO mag had a white one as a fleet car. It is true the red cars are worth less as there are so many around. Go with White and be individual.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I think EVO are still running their GTI. Looks great in white with the cloth!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Just doesn't gel for me personally. When i was considering a GTI before settling on the BMW i came to the conclusion that for me at least the golf's shape best suited black. BUT, if i were to buy a ST Focus it would almost certainly now be white (though originally it would have been orange) At the end of the day it IS personal opinion and in mine, though it's not the most flattering colour for the car, it certainly isn't the worse. That honour goes to that awful blue that they do....or red...or grey.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I don't like white - but then, as you say, if you do, what does it matter?

I would just think about how lovely it looks in white all shiny, sparkly and new. But when it's yours, how often will it look like that? 5 minutes of driving on any winter's day and it won't look like you cleaned it in a month.

Of course, you might be really anal about cleaning your cars and then the comment isn't relevant.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I've been having this dilemma with the 997 - go for white or go for a metallic grey. In the end I think I'm going for the new meteor grey as I think the Porsche is very "look at me" anyway without chucking white into the equation

Pic here (no thread hijack!)










Having said that I think the white GTI looks stunning - it's a really nice white - and every one of them I've seen has made me look twice and really appreciate it.

If I was getting a GTI white would be my choice - I'd go for it if I were you!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I must concur with a lot of comments on here and say that the GTi looks great in white. The only reason I didn't go with it was from the "keeping clean" angle. I have owned a white car before.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I love white on the GTi - I saw one the other day and it had the 'black' bits colour coded and that looked excellent with just a small black area around the exhaust, very eye catching. Must admit I saw a White Civic Type R the other week, that looked pretty good as well.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Love that car. Only way you could make it better would be if you had the wheels done dark grey/black


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick note, wtf is this all about:



> Can white be the right sight or will it give you a fright?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think its looks good but what do I know I have purchased 7 white Astra Vans over the years :roll: :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> I think its looks good but what do I know I have purchased 7 white Astra Vans over the years :roll: :lol:


You really do love the Astra Vans don't you


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> I've been having this dilemma with the 997 - go for white or go for a metallic grey.


Silverstone Porsche had a White Caymen in the other day when we were in, it had Black wheels with a white rim on them - it looked excellent, Mrs wants one of them now


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > I've been having this dilemma with the 997 - go for white or go for a metallic grey.
> ...


The best handling car in Britain today. Who can blame her?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

*Don't play this movie - there's a trojan hidden in the codec it says you need to download*


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I did...HELP...norton has not been able to clean this all up. I followed this link posted in another thread...any ideas??


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

ali_2006TT said:


> I did...HELP...norton has not been able to clean this all up. I followed this link posted in another thread...any ideas??


oops...

I run avast free antivirus s/w on my home PC and that caught it straight away.

Maybe try downloading that and see if it can clean it up?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

justtin said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > I did...HELP...norton has not been able to clean this all up. I followed this link posted in another thread...any ideas??
> ...


more info:

avast log file says it's the Win32:Zlob-JO [Trj]


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

justtin said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > ali_2006TT said:
> ...


http://www.avast.com/eng/win32-zlob-jn.html

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2006-040615-0906-99&tabid=3


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Moderator, thanks!!

Thanks
Rob (infected)


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Moderator, thanks!!
> 
> Thanks
> Rob (infected)


This ones been missed http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=71900&start=10

AND DON'T ANY ONE OPEN THE MOVIE!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Moderator, thanks!!
> 
> Thanks
> Rob (infected)


No prob mate. It looks like all his posts are from this morning. Shame nobody thought about contacting a moderator/Jae to delete all this guys posts a bit sooner! :?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator, thanks!!
> ...


1. should have decent a/v s/w installed
2. should read the posts re. not opening it
3. don't have time to go chasing people during the day, was working

:roll:

edited to say: how about enabling the 'report this tread/post' functionality so any illicit content can be reported more easily?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

justtin said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator, thanks!!
> ...


Still not been removed :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


I'm not a mod for that room, so i've put a request in teh mods rooom for somebody to delete it. Sorry, it's all I can do.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Shame nobody thought about contacting a moderator


But *A* moderator can't deal with it all unless they are a *super* one.

Not knocking you Kevin on what you can or cannot do to deal with this but the process for reporting posts that are dangerous/obscene/ etc needs to be reviewed IMO . See my post in the Site News forum.

Justin


----------

